# Life Partner Visa vs PR questions



## inspire77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

May i please for advise?

I recently applied for renewal of Life Partner Permit ( Visitor 11.6) with permissions to work. When it came back, i was issued Relative Permit with conditions " to continue to reside with Life Partner " .....

Do i have to resubmit for work endorsement via VFS? Will this be like another application? I am just hazy regarding this considering that it took a long time before this visa was even issued ( which was 2 weeks ago).


Another question is, i have been in a Life Partner Relationship for 6 years now ( since 2010), can i proceed to apply for Permanent Resident Permit . I have read somewhere it can take nearly 2 years, which should be fine considering that my current Relative Permit is valid for 2 years.

Please guys, what are my options?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

inspire77 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> May i please for advise?
> 
> ...


It does sounds like your Section (11)6 Visitors has been demoted to only a Relative's Visa. If you can't post a copy here due to privacy, email us through our website and we'll give you a professional answer on it. You would probably have to re-apply to fix this.

Yes, PR for SA takes 9-18 months, regardless of how or where you apply. All PR applications go to Pretoria to the infamous "Hub", which has a constant backlog.

Good luck!


----------

